# New here!!



## Escapemax (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all. I am New here. On Occasion I do fire a .177 Pellet rifle. My first being a Crossman 2100 Classic purchased about 25 years ago. Still works. Need to locate a cleaning brush. Just recently bought a Remington Air Master 77. Which interestingly has almost the same specs as my older 2100. Did come with a scope where I had to add the Crossman scope to the 2100.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome! I hear the Airmaster has been, or is going to be discontinued, which is too bad because its a great pumper.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You see, what is the point of "helping" when the guy only has 1 post and never even participates since the date he joined?????????


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, there could be a few reasons why he hasn't participated.
It may have been the warm welcome he got from everybody.
Or maybe all the replies he got overwhelmed him. [there were 105 viewings when I posted this.Better believe it.]


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure how many other old threads you are going to dig up to help...but there were few I did help with a sound advice. I give myself none of the credit however. I give all the credit to them because they were open-minded enough to accept the facts...and also do their own research. :beer:

There is a real airgun forum out there. One of them anyway.

www.straightshooters.com

Some guys there are real hard-core pros...

Another good one is http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Reading this and those other forums IS research! :lol: They are asking us for help and knowledge. We should be proud that they asked and happy to help them.

Smile, man, life is good. Lets have some fun in here.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

VINCE said:


> life is good. Lets have some fun in here.


Now this is something I can agree on...


----------

